# Conti x one coffee machine PROBLEMS



## joe5137 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I need some advise on my current situation about my espresso machine which is conti x one..

Always happen in the morning when i open up the espresso machine then the espresso button keep on bling bling and the digital screen was showing refilling water boiler, in that case i have no ideal what to do and then i trying to switch it off and re-open again then back to normal but this matter keeps on repeating every morning when i started up to run our operation...

Need yours advice..

Joe:waiting:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has it been used in a hard water area ? Is it fittedwith a water filter / softner ? Possibly needs a service. Possible water fill solenoid sticking ? Boiler fill probe problem ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joe5137 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advise on my current situation about my espresso machine which is conti x one..
> 
> ...


*1. Was the machine purchased new*

2. *Has this always happened since you owned it*

3. *When this happens if you don't do anything and leave it for a while, does it stop.....is it actually refilling the boiler?*

4. Where in the country are you, do you use soft/filtered water

5. Is it a 2 or 3 group machine


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

When the water in the boiler cools down overnight, the level drops. In the morning the water level probe therefore calls for water to refill to the correct level.

BUT the water flow is too slow, so the machine starts flashing " water problem".

? Has your mains water pressure dropped recently ?

? Is the mains water service valve to your machine fully open ?

? Water inlet solenod may be sticking (when cold overnight) ?

? Are you in a hard water area ? Can cause lots of water flow problems....

Suggest you get a local espresso engineer to visit (before Xmas !) to sort it out: Your coffee supplier can advise, or contact Conti UK.


----------



## joe5137 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi DavecUK,

Thanks for your info, the machine only few months and its happening started on last weeks.

3) tomorrow will trying leave it for while if found flashing again when morning start up.

I'm actually from Malaysia but then how could i define the water was soften or hard...?

Is 2 group machine... !

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## joe5137 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone for commented and suggest me such way, today i was changing the filtered myself and try run on tomorrow morning..

Regards

Joe


----------



## joe5137 (Dec 17, 2017)

I assume the solenoid sticking too when i saw your comments here on today before, today am trying to changed the filter and lets see how's..

Thanks for your info...!

Regards

Joe


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Joe,

When I lived in Malaysia I was running my Bezzera from a 10 l container and filled it with bottled water from Tesco. I assume that you are running a coffee shop (they are very popular and offer high quality espresso in KL) and this option is not available for you.

I had an issue with a solenoid, which I could not resolve there and had to come back to the UK to find a replacement. You have got a new machine (although you did not mention what brand/model it is) and I do not expect this would be the case, you still should have warranty so you can chenge it if that were the case.

Please post what you have identified as a possible reason for this bizarre behaviour.

Cheers,

John


----------

